# AEG Turbo Build



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well after considering a TDI swap I decided to turbo my 2.0 instead. I am hoping to get this done in about a months time. I started taking everything apart yesterday. I still have not picked out a turbo or a manifold and am open to turbo suggestions. I will be running 10-15 psi with a Bahn Brenner head spacer/gasket, and ARP head studs. I am going to use Audi TT 225hp injectors with a 4 bar FPR. I have talked with Jeff at United Motorsports and he says that setup will be fine. I will be using his software. I have a TT intake pipe that I am going to try and use. I will be relocating the battery to the trunk. I am going to try and shave almost everything I posibly can while the car is apart. 
I was thinking of a Garrett GT1752 but it might be too small

Day 1

























































And here is what will be on daily duty untill the golf is done.
'86 325 Turbo 311whp at 13psi


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

and as you can see I had the car resprayed so I will be painting the bay once she is all apart


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Day 2

Not much done today just unplugged everything and pulled out the wiring tray. Went to see some pretty cool WWII planes at an airport right by my house. 


























Here are some pics of the planes, they were pretty baller. 


































Here's a quick one of my Dad's car (CLK 55 AMG) my friend came and spent the whole day detailing it yesterday, it came out really nice


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Day 3 
I removed the cylinder head tonight and started to get into the wire tuck a little more. I am going to run everything in the driver's fender. I will need to lengthen a few wires but nothing crazy. 

My solution for stuborn manifold bolts.... 

























Also picked up some rc's tonight


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

day 4 
I mounted my intercooler, I'll figure out the pipe routing after the engine is back together. I ran the engine harness down the upper frame rail. It looks like its gonna require a bit of lengthening but I'd rather do that then drill holes in my frame. The wiring is tolling and is going to be the toughest and most tiring part of this project.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice work so far. The exhaust bolts can be a pain to remove. 
I'll keep an eye on this and see how it comes out.

What turbo parts do you have so far?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Day 3: Stubbon manifold bolts.

A sawz-all is not a tool that comes to mind when working on a car....

Awesome !

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

when it comes to rusty parts, especially exhaust parts sawz-all is amazing. I'll be hacking out my stock exhaust with one when I weld in my downpipe then again when I install my 3" exhaust.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

finished up the major parts of the wire lengthening. my headspacer, turbo manifold, head studs, rod studs, and turbo are all home. the turbo manifold is a t4 instead of a t3, the headbolts were the wrong ones so that slowed me down a little bit. should have some nice progress in a week or so. got a r-line rear bumper this weekend too.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like that rear bumper. Can you put up more pics of the IC piping? Just curious of how you routed it.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

i pulled off the oil pan tonight and took out the pistons. i will be bringing them to the machine shop to be resized and arp rod studs installed. hopefully i'll have them back before the weekend so i can assemble the engine.









guess i didnt have the problem with the upside down piston rings from the factory









and here are some close ups of the intercooler piping for rjones. i will be able to figure out the final details once the engine is back together.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics man. Looking good, glad to see you got the engine apart. 

I can't wait to see this finished and I can't wait to start mine. I wish I had a second car and I would be right there with you.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

well after a ****ty day yesterday i spent half an hour this morning and made myself much happier by test fitting my turbo on the manifold.
on the ****ty side my e30 broke yesterday gd megasquirt stopped grounding the coil. so glad jeff will be doing the tune on the 2.0t instead of having to use megasquirt


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

throw that turbo in the trash.Get a 50 trim
If you can get Rods,and pistons
those are the weak spots in the aeg 2.0l


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> throw that turbo in the trash.Get a 50 trim
> If you can get Rods,and pistons
> those are the weak spots in the aeg 2.0l


not goin for big power guy just a fun daily driver with some low end torque. a vw is never gonna be a supercar so why bother trying to make it one?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm wondering why you did rod bolts on stock rods/pistons.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

B4S said:


> I'm wondering why you did rod bolts on stock rods/pistons.


i wanted to do rings and new bearings so i figured why not use some extra clamping force. i got a good deal on the set of rod bolts so i figured why not seeing as i would have to replace the factory strech ones anyway


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Gotcha, a 'while I'm in there' moment . I have lots of those .


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

B4S said:


> Gotcha, a 'while I'm in there' moment . I have lots of those .


exactly! haha probably no benifit to my goals of the project but an overkill for no reason


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got the engine back together this weekend. Pistons went in like butter and everything torqued up nicely. I will get the manifolds back on this week and size up my exhaust and intercooler pipes to have them all welded up. Hopefully only a couple weeks left on this project. Slightly behind my month goal but still not doing bad.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

I like this, i have been contemplating turboing my aeg jetta for a while now. I have a friend with an aba turbo who shows me some of the ropes :thumbup: 

Lovin the e30, I have a real soft side for those things!


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

I cut and sized up my intercooler piping tonight, and will be bring it over my friends house who will be welding it all together. Also realized my TT injectors dont fit my fuel rail properly so I will need to find injectors now.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope those rod caps are laying in some sort or order compared to the rods. You cant just randomly bolt those on you know?


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> I hope those rod caps are laying in some sort or order compared to the rods. You cant just randomly bolt those on you know?


 oh **** that might be a major problem, its already installed. what do you think will happen?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

mark///m3 said:


> oh **** that might be a major problem, its already installed. what do you think will happen?


 Your crankshaft will be ruined.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Your crankshaft will be ruined.


 good thing i stamped them before they went to the machine shop then


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice build, the car looks good with the audi style rims (dont get me wrong I like RCs too) 
How many psi are you planning to run and what power goal? 
I'm also building a turbo aeg, should be posting a thread by the end of the month...


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Nice build, the car looks good with the audi style rims (dont get me wrong I like RCs too)
> How many psi are you planning to run and what power goal?
> I'm also building a turbo aeg, should be posting a thread by the end of the month...


 I'm not sure on psi yet, I think 10-15psi will be safe. I really dont have any power goals, just want the car to get out of its own way unlike it does n/a.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Depending on specifics id be willing to say you will hit atleast 200 wheel which is a nice number for a 8v.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

I set up the timing yesterday. A slight pain in the ass with the head spacer but all worked out well in the end. No work today off to dubs in the tress.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

you need an adjustable cam gear 
you cant line it up right its otherwise 1 tooth retard or advanced


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

yaaay more 8v's!


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> you need an adjustable cam gear
> you cant line it up right its otherwise 1 tooth retard or advanced


i spun my motor over three or four times and it is right on. maybe i'm not looking with my good eye but i'll check it again this week. thanks for the hint though


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Q back me up on this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> Q back me up on this


:beer: its tru


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :beer: its tru


it is true, checked this morning. any recomendations on an adjustable cam gear guys?


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

just thinking about this...why can't i just set the initial timing back a tooth so once it spins around once its back in perfect time?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

cause its not quite a tooth and you never get it quite right

I have a TT adjustable one.Any of the normal brands are good


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> cause its not quite a tooth and you never get it quite right
> 
> I have a TT adjustable one.Any of the normal brands are good


so i know you guys are saying impossible but i got my timing on. as soon as the belt was installed the tensioner was lined up with the arrow and needed no adjustment. again i turned it over a few times and every time i was fine. its worth a try before i buy a gear to start it this way, worst case i have to put a new adjustable cam gear on it.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

heres a few teaser shots. i'm getting really close should be ready to start towards the end of next week.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

car is running, unfortunatly extremely poorly. It is very very rich, infact too rich to stay running. trying to get to the root of the problem....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

what software? maf location? check for leaks? pics of completed setup?


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> what software? maf location? check for leaks? pics of completed setup?


maf is before the turbo in a 3" housing that goes into a 2.5 then the turbo. I am running united autosport software from Jeff. There are no air leaks checked with a high pressure smoke machine.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont have my diverter valve hooked up yet, everything is plugged off. wouldn't think this is an issue but i guess it could be


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

well stupid fix, dont run your car without an air filter... the car was seeing too much air and and just dumping fuel, this tune is stupidly sesitive towards extra air.

now just to fix a pesky misfire on cylinder three. i have plenty of spark, good compression. i need to make sure my injectors are all spraying the same tomorrow. hope to have one more 2.0t on the road by next week!


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Good work :thumbup:


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

it runs great on idle now. feels like it doesnt have full power under boost though. i have a maf signal too low code. i wonder if the air flow isn't enought the way my intake is. guess i'll have to log and see what it is under boost.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

For all the work you're putting into this you definitely should have done rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> For all the work you're putting into this you definitely should have done rods.


this.opcorn:


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> For all the work you're putting into this you definitely should have done rods.


the rods should hold fine at 15psi and i dont plan on running more then that. if they do fail, whats one day of work putting in new ones. 

On a side note got my first 2.0t speeding ticket tonight. Funny thing was though I wasn't speeding. I am going to bring in the vag com logs of my car bogging out when going high rpms. He told me I was doing 70 in the a 45, I laughed and was like yeah no. This started problems on a whole nother level lol. Cop told me he gave me a break and didn't arrest me. Thanks officer, your the best.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Where did that number come from? 

Personally I wouldn't have the balls to run more than 10psi with stock rods.. We'll wait and see I guess.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> Where did that number come from?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't have the balls to run more than 10psi with stock rods.. We'll wait and see I guess.


made the number up. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> Where did that number come from?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't have the balls to run more than 10psi with stock rods.. We'll wait and see I guess.


it all depends on what size turbo you're running...in other words... VOLUME not PRESSURE.


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

what should the air mass readings be? comparable to a stock car?


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Now that the exhaust is fully bolted up it runs great. It's faster then I thought it would be at 11psi. Worth the time and money in my opinion. I will post up finished pics as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

that small azz turbo you can run 25psi if you want. it'll prob act like a k03 and hit 25 and die down to like 20.:beer:


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's some "finished" pics. The engine bay cleanup will be done little by little. 

[IMG


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

hey man thanks for all the pics, nice fun project, might do this one day, hows it running overall?


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Albertkvw said:


> hey man thanks for all the pics, nice fun project, might do this one day, hows it running overall?


it runs great, a lot quicker then I thought it would be. almost all of the little kinks have been worked out and has proven to be reliable as well.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

AEG motors are just so dam good! 
Nice build things turned out nice.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Any updated pics of the finished product? You did a great job :thumbup:


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

thats good to hear man, what was the hardest part of the project??


----------



## mark///m3 (Aug 23, 2010)

the wire tuck was the hardest part. something i wouldnt have done again. i dont think i can ever get the nice shaved look because of all the turbo pipes showing


----------

